# Windshield (0) , Meteorite (1)



## TridentFrog (Apr 8, 2010)

Was driving my D yesterday from Valencia back to San Diego. Doing about 80ish in the fast lane when out of the left side of the car, traveling towards the right, comes a rock just a tad bit smaller than a golf ball. SMASH!!! My girlfriend thought we had another case of a sniper taking people out. I wanted to punch a baby, let me tell you. The combination of the sound, the giant flat lollypop sized damage to the right side of my windshield and the GF saying " did you see that? " tested me in ways I haven't felt in a while.

I've been hit with a rock or two before in my '05 Titan and that little guy took it like a champ! Replaced the windshield on it once for the low price of $140. So like any good customer I kept the card of the shop that replaced my windshield and gave them a call. It was after hours Saturday and so I left a message. Still curious as to how many liters of blood or whatever I'd have to sell to pay for this one I gave BMW parts a call. After talking to the rep, I was left wondering what a kidney goes for nowadays. The grand total, minus red balloon, came to just under $900. *FML!!!*. This is not any ordinary windshield folks, this thing can tell when its raining. That S*** is not cheap.

Get home and jump online to do some more research on this windshield. Looked at the forums and read some good info. BMW or private dealer? That was the question. I know that the best route would be to go with the dealer, but I'm a rebel. There has got to be another way. Called a foreign car specialty shop and explained my situation, here is the light at the end of the rainbow: long story short, BMW does not ( at least not all ) do the windshield work on site. They have their "guy" do it. Someone out in town who does it 24/7 and is NGA certified and experienced with BMW's. The mark up is due to the different people involved in making it happen. All BMW produces is the parts. So they give the parts to the guy and have him do the job, he then charges BMW "X" amount (which is LOW, in order to be kept in the rolodex) BMW pays him. They then charge you that amount plus whatever they see fit for calling the guy over to do said work.

This is windshield/glass specific. Any other work needed in the car, they do. "ROGER THAT!!" Jump online again, look up NGA, BMW, and WINDSHIELD. Five local shops come up, look for BBB hits and reviews under YELP and YellowPages. Call two and decide on one, they had very good reviews with foreign cars and they're mobile. Explained my situation, they asked for basic car info to include vin number and they asked if they could call me back. They do, what is AWESOME about this whole thing is that they looked up my car using my vin #. Found out that it has NASA technology involved, told me of the exact same parts that it needed that the dealer mentioned, without me disclosing the details, and quoted me a labor and parts charge of $400 even (no red balloon). WTF!! $100 dollars less than my deductible I was planning on spending.

They can't do it today. Will have wait till Monday, no problem. I know you guys are wanting pics so ill take and load them later today. At least the before pics.

And tell me, if you had 1400 miles on your D and this happened, wouldn't you also be on the look out for the most adorable baby around?


----------



## HIREN (Jul 14, 2006)

Wow! Makes me feel better about buying the windshield insurance at the dealer!


----------



## FIREFIGHTER1022 (Mar 18, 2010)

And tell me, if you had 1400 miles on your D and this happened, wouldn't you also be on the look out for the most adorable baby around?

YES.


----------



## Stugots (Jan 1, 2010)

Ah, I see the problem....

You bought at Brecht..by far, rated the poorest dealership in SD County (both service and sales). The rock was showing its disdain for where you bought the car (not which car you bought).

Otherwise, really sorry about the windshield, man....at least it didn't actually go through, and that you're fine (aside from the mental anguish of dealing with the mess).


----------

